# Whitfield County



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 14, 2014)

A friend of mine killed this on 11/14/2014 a.m. He was in rut and his back legs were jet black.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Nov 16, 2014)

Tony:  Was this in Whitfield County?  Nice buck


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes came from Whitfield county, came from Whitfield / Walker county line. It had a 18 1/2 inch inside spread. A really big deer.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dang that's a good deer. Tony was that killed in reo by chance?  Reason I'm asking is I live on the county line on 201


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 16, 2014)

p.m. sent


----------

